# G3 and AMC 3



## Dish Dude (Mar 13, 2005)

i have a couple of my guys doing an interactive gambling site, what is the elevation of these c-band dishes


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The elevation depends on exactly where you are. I always use Sadoun's wonderful angle calculator page: http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm

Plugging in Bismarck (46.81, -100.78), I get:
AMC3 - 34.5 elevation, 161.4 azimuth
G3 - 35.9 elevation, 172.1 azimuth


----------



## Dish Dude (Mar 13, 2005)

thank you


----------

